# Metronidazole tablets & loss of appetite



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

Hi all

Has anybody had any experience of Metronidazole tablets & how to overcome the chronic loss of appetite?

He is currently being fed Hills I'd due to having Sibo. The food on it's own is probably enough to give any self respecting puppy a loss of appetite (it truly is awful, we've had to start cleaning his teeth after only a few weeks on it - bring back Canagan). 

Bailey still has 3 weeks of tablets to go & we seem to be feeding him small amounts all day just to get to the required level. 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

These tablets didn't put Muddy off eating. I'd hazard guess it's the food not the treatment


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

rona said:


> These tablets didn't put Muddy off eating. I'd hazard guess it's the food not the treatment


Well, you may be right, however his appetite was fine until a couple of days after starting these tablets. 
Loss of appetite is also listed on the Internet as a possible side effect.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

if hes got sibo I would say the antibiotics would not work immediately. My dog suffers from sibo too. Antibotics do not help her and because its intermittent when having treatment ie antibiotics if her stomachs intestines are hurting she will not eat. Just persist offering her food. Yes she may lose weight, but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Headbanger said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anybody had any experience of Metronidazole tablets & how to overcome the chronic loss of appetite?
> 
> ...


Feeling sick and lack of appetite does seem to be listed in possible side effects.
*Metronidazole - Potential Side Effects in Veterinary Medicine*
Stomach upset and other gastrointestinal disturbances are a common side effect of Metronidazole therapy. Cats and dogs may also experience vomiting, nausea, salivating and a decrease in appetite, among other reactions. Infrequent reactions may include dark colored urine, liver problems, fatigue and a decrease in white blood cells.

http://www.diamondbackdrugs.com/metronidazole-numerous-uses-in-veterinary-medicine/

If its the Hills prescription diets though I shouldn't think as you say that's helping at all. Which one is he on?
As regards to light easily digestable resting diets if that's the only reason, prior too all the prescription diets being available, vets always used too recommend chicken boiled no skin as its full of fat and rice or boiled white fish no skin and check for small bones. Another old vet advised favourite used to be the good old fashioned tinned chappie too.

The chicken/fish and rice long term will not be complete for a puppy, I suppose it would depend exactly how long he has to be on it. I would assume that it may be OK to add a good vitamin, mineral and calcium supplement too it. There used to be one called SA37 that was around for years and years that's been discontinued now but has been replaced with SF50 that has everything in and you can give to puppies. Maybe ask your vet about chicken or fish and rice with the supplement
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-suppleme...s-formula-supplement-sa-37-replacement-p-5807

Only other suggestion if it may be the metronidazole ask the vet if there is perhaps another antibiotic that he can be changed too that will do the job and may not have the same effect perhaps.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

He is currently on I/d gastrointestinal. 
I shall be speaking to the vet on Tuesday, I may ask if something else is available. 
Tylan powder is quite common, but that probably comes with it's own issues!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

i have used burns dog food as an alternative to precription diet. It might be something worth looking into.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> i have used burns dog food as an alternative to precription diet. It might be something worth looking into.


Specifically which burns food? As there are quite a few - I can then an ask the vet next week if this would be ok.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Metronidazole can make some dogs feel very sick.

I have never had a dog yet that would eat Hills.

It's possible that the combination of the two is making your dog not want to eat.

Could you discuss with your vet feeding him something else very bland such as plain chicken or white fish with a little potato, pasta or rice?


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Pickles has SIBO too. Metronidazole always clears up any upset tums straight away. He gets colitis type symptoms, eg. Bloody, mucousy stools. Never noticed a loss of appetite. Pickles has arden grange sensitive which is fish and potato, very bland! Do you give any other supplements? A low b12 invites SIBO so we give pickles bionic biotics to help and although he gets flare ups, they are far far less often. A year ago we were pulling our hair out, he'd couldn't go 2 days without an upset tum. He's back to full weight (he lost almost 4kg). 

Tylan is the favoured antibiotic used also for EPI if I recall, but being powdered it is tricky. I remember reading about it in the EPI dogs forum that some owners were putting it into their own tablet cases!


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

Dubuss said:


> Pickles has SIBO too. Metronidazole always clears up any upset tums straight away. He gets colitis type symptoms, eg. Bloody, mucousy stools. Never noticed a loss of appetite. Pickles has arden grange sensitive which is fish and potato, very bland! Do you give any other supplements? A low b12 invites SIBO so we give pickles bionic biotics to help and although he gets flare ups, they are far far less often. A year ago we were pulling our hair out, he'd couldn't go 2 days without an upset tum. He's back to full weight (he lost almost 4kg).
> 
> Tylan is the favoured antibiotic used also for EPI if I recall, but being powdered it is tricky. I remember reading about it in the EPI dogs forum that some owners were putting it into their own tablet cases!


We thought Bailey had colitis at first as well. I'm fairly certain the vet said Bailey has high b12.

We have started giving Bailey Yumpro Bioactiv which seems to be helping, do you use prebiotics all the time or just during flare ups?

Wasn't aware of the issues surrounding Tylan - I thought I'd read loads on all these associated things but seem to have missed twice as many!

How often is Pickles on Metronidazole, is it just during the flare ups?

Sorry to bombard you with questions - all information is greatfully received.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

If you click in my profile or do a search you should find the thread I started 'regular upset stomach' which is almost a diary. His tummy troubles started at Xmas 2013 where he had lots of fat lipids in his stools. We thought they were worms initially. He got colitis over and over again into the new year and by February 2014 was down to 21kg. We started the metronidazole and had good results immediately. We switched to the AG bland food which was a life saver for us. We initially gave pickles long term antibiotics, I think 28 days and his symptoms would clear up. About 6-8 weeks later the fat lipids, colitis would return as the bacteria grew back in his stomach. We managed to wean him down to fewer tablets, as his symptoms appeared less often. Still not sure how we managed this entirely other than trying not to rely on the ABiotics by lessening the dose over time. If he has an upset stomach now we initially give him pro kolin and if that doesn't work a couple of days worth of tablets. He was ill at Xmas 14, February 15 and I think touch wood, he's been ok since. It is a long road, so don't rush returning him to his old food immediately, try to find something he is good on. Try an eilimination diet, it could be he has an allergy (pickles doesn't do well on chicken). That means no treats either. Pickles has bionic biotics in every meal, all the time. It's worth the money to avoid as many flare ups. 

Can you ask the vet for Baileys test results, I assume he had the folate/EPI test?


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for a comprehensive summary.
Yes, Bailey did have folate/epi tests. Epi came back negative, I can't remember what was said re folate. 
Have you had an allergy test on Pickles or was it a process of elimination?


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Haven't done a proper allergy test. When he was really ill, he was just in fish and rice, which was his base diet which we was fine on. We then introduced a new food, such as a lamb wet food very slowly. I remember this because the lamb upset his tum, so we tried a fish one instead and he was fine. He might be ok now if I was to give him lamb, but i don't want to undo our hard work!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Headbanger said:


> Specifically which burns food? As there are quite a few - I can then an ask the vet next week if this would be ok.


I used burns fish and rice as replacement for i/d. It used to state on their website what ones could be substituted!

Hope you get this sorted. Tess has been fine for 4 months now. She can pretty much eat anything with no upset at all. Food never helped Tess, she seemed to break most rules, bland diet, antibiotics never made any difference what so ever. Did change her food from burns to Applaws. Simply because she always had lamb and rice food, so swapped to grain free chicken. All bloods always pointed to sibo.

Just a point colitis is an umbrella term meaning inflammation of intestines, the cause of which can be many including sibo!


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> I used burns fish and rice as replacement for i/d. It used to state on their website what ones could be substituted!
> 
> Hope you get this sorted. Tess has been fine for 4 months now. She can pretty much eat anything with no upset at all. Food never helped Tess, she seemed to break most rules, bland diet, antibiotics never made any difference what so ever. Did change her food from burns to Applaws. Simply because she always had lamb and rice food, so swapped to grain free chicken. All bloods always pointed to sibo.
> 
> Just a point colitis is an umbrella term meaning inflammation of intestines, the cause of which can be many including sibo!


Can't find at the moment the substitute suggestions on the Burns website but I will keep looking. 
Was unaware Colitis is a general term, this is a steep learning curve.

Thank you to everyone for your replies. It can seem a bit daunting when the vet is talking, the Internet really is a useful tool & especially forums like this when others have ever had previous experience.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We use JWB ocean white fish and rice as treats for Muddy and unless he's having an episode anyway, he seems fine with small quantities of that


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Just came on here to do a search for metronidazole as we are having exactly the same issue with Harvey. He's never gone off his food before and pretty much the day he went on these tablets his appetite went down to almost zero. We're having to hand feed him to make sure he eats.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

Quinzell said:


> Just came on here to do a search for metronidazole as we are having exactly the same issue with Harvey. He's never gone off his food before and pretty much the day he went on these tablets his appetite went down to almost zero. We're having to hand feed him to make sure he eats.


We are having a really hard time getting Bailey to eat & we have another 12 days of tablets to go! 
I have been feeding him while playing Frisbee in the garden - throw the Frisbee, then when he brings it back turn it upside down and put a small handful in. 
It currently takes about 45 minutes to feed him that is usually only 3/4 of his food. 
What we have just discovered is that Bailey will eat the Hills id wet food (he has been on dry). 
So I've ordered a couple of trays & will use 2 tins a day to supplement what he needs until we finish the course of tablets. 
This is proving rather expensive at £21 a tray.


----------



## Kathy J (Jun 1, 2012)

I've never had a problem with my dog and Metronidazole or with the Hill's Diet. He is two years old now and has been on Metronidazole and had only the Hills i/d low fat dry food since he was 6 months old.
If I try to change anything his diarrhoea comes back within a couple of days. and returns to normal as soon as I give him the metronidazole again.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thought I would post that Harvey came off of his Metronidazole on Wednesday and his appetite returned to normal within 24 hours. In fact, he's started to get demanding when he knows its dinner time.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

Good to know, Bailey had his last tablet tonight. Hopefully things will return to normal by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

hope they are both on the mend!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Headbanger said:


> Good to know, Bailey had his last tablet tonight. Hopefully things will return to normal by the end of the weekend.


How is Bailey doing now?


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

He's fine in himself thank you, but he's not eating the dry Hills id food. I think he may have gone off it. 
He will eat the wet tinned id food & the chicken which is put in with the dry food... Ho hum. 
This is affecting his stools because of mixing the food about, I guess we would 't know whether he is over sibo until a month or so down the line.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

Bailey still not keen on the dry food 48 hours after his last tablet.
We tried giving him some burns kibble from a sample bag but he just turned his nose up.
I managed to get a full meal of Hills Id dry down him supplemented with a fair bit of chicken mixed in & continually added In on top to keep him interested.
The thing is Bailey will happily eat the Hills id wet food.
Is this to do with loss off appetite /side effects of the Metronidazole or is he just being extremely fussy?
I'm not keen on the wet food purely on a cost basis (£6-7 a day), any suggestions?
I should just add that Bailey was on the tablets for nearly 4 weeks, not sure if that makes any difference on the lasting time of the side effects


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. It could well be the tablets....Harvey was only on them for around 10 days so maybe that's why his change was so quick.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

It sounds like Bailey prefers the wet food. Could you look at an alternative to try with him? Maybe wainwright trays or something with chicken in if he's ok on it.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

Dubuss said:


> It sounds like Bailey prefers the wet food. Could you look at an alternative to try with him? Maybe wainwright trays or something with chicken in if he's ok on it.


I'm thinking we're going to have to go down the wet food route. 
We have a check up at the vets tomorrow, if the vet says it's not the side effects of the tablets then that will almost certainly confirm it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Headbanger said:


> Bailey still not keen on the dry food 48 hours after his last tablet.
> We tried giving him some burns kibble from a sample bag but he just turned his nose up.
> I managed to get a full meal of Hills Id dry down him supplemented with a fair bit of chicken mixed in & continually added In on top to keep him interested.
> The thing is Bailey will happily eat the Hills id wet food.
> ...


Have you tried adding a few spoonfuls of the wet, and then mixing it in with the dried by hand so that the dried food is coated. you could as well as doing that add a little warm water and either feeding immediately or let it soak for a few minutes and then feed it, that may make a sort of gravy and make it more appetising.
If he will eat that then you could try just feeding the dried with a little warm water and feeding immediately or letting it soak. Havent read all the thread so you may have tried it already, if you haven't maybe worth a go.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

The vet has said Bailey seems better for the time, although the sibo could recur at any time. 
Several foods were recommended, Royal Canin DR21 hypoallergenic & Arden Grange sensitive, we are going to try the Arden Grange. 
Bailey is struggling to eat at all at the moment, doesn't like the wet food now either. The vet said the Hills food is so bland he is probably fed up with it. 
Have tried adding warm water to no avail, hopefully he will be hungry enough to eat the Hills for the next few weeks as we introduce the Arden Grange.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

We use arden grange sensitive cans with pickles. They are good value on zooplus.com but even so still quite expensive. Although pickles has sibo, he has never lost his appetite with the metronozidale, he couldn't eat biscuits without it upsetting his tum. AG was a life saver for is so hopefully Bailey likes it.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

Dubuss said:


> We use arden grange sensitive cans with pickles. They are good value on zooplus.com but even so still quite expensive. Although pickles has sibo, he has never lost his appetite with the metronozidale, he couldn't eat biscuits without it upsetting his tum. AG was a life saver for is so hopefully Bailey likes it.


I've just tried Bailey with the Hills food again he turned his nose up at it. 
I then tried a treat which he hasn't had for several months & he wolfed it down, so it's that particular food he has gone off. 
Is there a reason you are giving Pickles tin food as opposed to dry kibble, most people prefer dry if possible.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Back when pickles was really ill with SIBO the only food we found that didn't give him diarrhoea was the AG sensitive wet food as it's easier to digest. Now he is much better than previously, we have put him over to AG sensitive kibble biscuits, but this took almost 1 year before we got to this stage.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Kyla started on Metronidazole on Thursday, no loss of appetite so far.


----------



## Headbanger (May 10, 2014)

EAD said:


> Kyla started on Metronidazole on Thursday, no loss of appetite so far.


Hope it stays that way for you. 
Is Kyla being treated for sibo?


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

She had surgery last week, increased dose of Onsior and Royal Canin tinned food then had awful diarrhoea on Sunday and still soft gloopy poos by Thursday so back at vets and they thought metronidazole might help.


----------

